# whats the website for traffic updates in cairo please(quick 1)



## dazle (Jun 15, 2012)

got a friend gridlocked trying to get to airport


----------



## dazle (Jun 15, 2012)

i've seen it mentioned on here a few times over the past months but so far searching and reading through verbose threads, still no joy, my friend's stuck in eid traffic by the sounds of it and close to missing her flight


----------



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

Try wasalny. And beo2llek


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Bey2ollak.com


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Both wasalny and be2ollak also have apps for android and iphone


----------

